# Helpful Test Kit for anyone unsure of their gear.



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm not sure how legitimate this test kit is and unsure how it works exactly and I'm sure it's not full proof but it's still a great idea and great price opposed to something like labmax. It's an anabolic steroid test kit by dave palumbo. Here's the video & website for anyone interested.


----------



## tyler2k (Jan 11, 2016)

That's something i could definitely get on board with, I'm gonna do some research on it see what i find but it's a good concept


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 11, 2016)

I must be spoiled b/c I feel if you have to ask then your doing it wrong


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 11, 2016)

It has the same issues that labmax does.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 11, 2016)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I must be spoiled b/c I feel if you have to ask then your doing it wrong



This comment made no sense at all.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 11, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> It has the same issues that labmax does.



I do trust my source. I've never used labmax or any Test kit & I don't know how they supposedly work but I thought it was a cool idea and would be nice if it were legit. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 11, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I do trust my source. I've never used labmax or any Test kit & I don't know how they supposedly work but I thought it was a cool idea and would be nice if it were legit. Guess I was wrong.



It's based on reagent testing. Take a sample and mix it with the test liquid and the color that comes tells you the results. 

See this thread for more on the critiques:

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/20084-anybagy-ever-use-this-test-kit?p=337118#post337118


----------



## tyler2k (Jan 12, 2016)

It definitely sucks it can't tell you the potency of a substance but even for like anavar for women, at least they'll know its not something else. But again anyone could read the colors different so that's an issue


----------



## snake (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice post BC. I always wondered about this. I have no use for it but good to know this stuff is out there. I think it also keeps some iffy provides on their toes.


----------



## anewguy (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.  I wish I had one of these a while back when I needed it.  But now I know the proper way to pronounce "durabolin."  Guess I've never heard it pronounced before lol.


----------



## AjSam (Jan 13, 2016)

Very simple process, I like the idea. Wonder what the accuracy percentage rate is.


----------



## green (Jan 17, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I'm not sure how legitimate this test kit is and unsure how it works exactly and I'm sure it's not full proof but it's still a great idea and great price opposed to something like labmax. It's an anabolic steroid test kit by dave palumbo. Here's the video & website for anyone interested.



I have seen it he basically copied labmax or he is reselling it.

Anyway the guy behind it William Llewellyn, was busted for selling salt water as HGH about 10 years ago

just google he has long record of problems with law

I think he is trying to get on board some former bodybuilder (I think dave palumbo) with the test kit who has questionable business practices as well

I have seen some shills (or maybe William Llewellyn himself) have been spamming boards about this test kits which is in fact the same as labmax, labmax is cheaper with great customer support as well

the difference is that labmax is a big lab, you can have your gear tested with them plus big discounts on testing if you are their customer


William Llewellyn (he is also using name Bill Roberts because of his criminal background to hide his identity) does not have any medial background as he claims through deceptive advertising.

Just google this guy all is there.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 17, 2016)

green said:


> I have seen it he basically copied labmax or he is reselling it.
> 
> Anyway the guy behind it William Llewellyn, was busted for selling salt water as HGH about 10 years ago
> 
> ...



Ebola stop your shilling for labmax. This is pathetic. Trying to discredit someone who has done more for AAS users than most others and dirty his name. You're full of shit as always.


----------



## green (Jan 17, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Ebola stop your shilling for labmax. This is pathetic. Trying to discredit someone who has done more for AAS users than most others and dirty his name. You're full of shit as always.



what the **** you are talking about, you must be the board idiot here


----------

